# My Favourite Vape-Mail so Far!



## Stosta (26/1/17)

So there is a bit of a story behind this one, but I will give you guys the short version to help bring down your data costs! But it is still something special to me and hence me wanting to start it on a new thread. Once I have got my bit out the way, I thought it might be cool if you guys also share what has been your favourite vape-mail so far, for whatever reason.

A long time ago, Fumytech released a tank that I saw and fell in love with. The Navigator. I went out of my way to get one, creating an account with them, only to find out that they were Limited Edition, and way out of my budget. I sucked it up and moved on, and stayed away from their news because I knew it would upset me not having one.

With Christmas approaching, my wife decided that she would track one down for me, and found a version of it that was more acceptable to our finances, the Navigator BX, online. She does online shopping, but the only thing she knows about vaping is that her husband won't stop talking about it. So she got it in her head that she would need some help on the matter.

She steals my phone, and gets the number for one of my dodgey vape friends (any friend I make on the forum falls into this category by the way, she thinks it's weird that I meet up with people from the interwebs). She did happen to choose the dodgiest though... @Greyz (read grapEZ). Keep in mind that before ECIGSSA I didn't know this guy from a bar of soap. But between the two of them, they collaborate, and sort out this epic gift for me.

There were plenty of hiccups along the way, but Greyz sorted it out and really just handled the whole situation like a gentleman. This is what makes this my favourite vape-mail. Am I excited for the tank? Hell yes!!! But the fact that my wife can unknowingly contact a forum friend, pay him money, and then let him sort everything out until it arrives at my door... Priceless! This mail really does represent to me a lot of what is just so cool about this forum, and why it has become a daily part of my life.

@Greyz , you may be the ugliest man I have ever met, and smell like moldy potatoes, but you are legendary, I will amend my will and leave all my vape gear to you for this!

Anyway, enough yadda yadda, guys and girls, my favourite vape-mail...




The dreaded unopened box!!!












So chuffed! It feels like a pretty decent tank, but will let you kids know more when I do!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 20


----------



## Quakes (26/1/17)

O WOW!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (26/1/17)

Stosta said:


> So there is a bit of a story behind this one, but I will give you guys the short version to help bring down your data costs! But it is still something special to me and hence me wanting to start it on a new thread. Once I have got my bit out the way, I thought it might be cool if you guys also share what has been your favourite vape-mail so far, for whatever reason.
> 
> A long time ago, Fumytech released a tank that I saw and fell in love with. The Navigator. I went out of my way to get one, creating an account with them, only to find out that they were Limited Edition, and way out of my budget. I sucked it up and moved on, and stayed away from their news because I knew it would upset me not having one.
> 
> ...


Sick looking tank man! And your wife is a keeper! Mine still shuns at my vaping habit even while holding a tarot nano in her hand!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (26/1/17)

That thing look phenomenal @Stosta may it bring you many happy hours and plenty of clouds on your journey to vaping utopia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (26/1/17)

Tank looks cool ,,, send more pics there,,, lets see all the detail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (26/1/17)

That is a really awesome story, unfortunately I do not have a story as cool to tell 

Even the Fumytech BX isn't the cheapest tank and that is from the Chinese vendors. If a local vendor were to stock it, it would probably be over R1k for the BX version. I'd hate to imagine how much the limited edition would cost.

Does that wheel actually turn?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/17)

Awesome story and vape mail @Stosta! Full report back is being looked forward to!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (26/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> That is a really awesome story, unfortunately I do not have a story as cool to tell
> 
> Even the Fumytech BX isn't the cheapest tank and that is from the Chinese vendors. If a local vendor were to stock it, it would probably be over R1k for the BX version. I'd hate to imagine how much the limited edition would cost.
> 
> Does that wheel actually turn?


It does! It holds the coil legs in place!

I will take plenty o pics tonight! My wife can't even complain this time when I'm coiling in bed!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## craigb (26/1/17)

big ups to @Greyz for being a stand up guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Imtiaaz (26/1/17)

WOW CURZ, she's a beauty!!! May you navigate many vaping adventures with her and may she bring you much joy, and as for the tank.......LOL. Your Wifes a keeper, that ugly potato smelling grapez aka @Greyz...what can I say, massive respect to this guy. I hit him up a few times and every time he has been beyond helpful, what a legend.

I can't wait for your follow up, we need to know how she performs (The tank of course).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (26/1/17)

Wow @Stosta 

What a great story. You told it so well! 
Big ups to your wife and to @Greyz - that is so awesome what you did for Stosta

Enjoy the tank and I wish you all the best with it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (26/1/17)

Stosta said:


> It does! It holds the coil legs in place!
> 
> I will take plenty o pics tonight! My wife can't even complain this time when I'm coiling in bed!



Wife... in bed... holds legs in place... Coiling? So is "coiling" a SA term for shaboink, bumpin' the fuzzies, jiffy stiffy, takin' one eye to the optometrist, belt buckle bingo.....??? 


Enjoyed the story. Kudos to wifey and @Greyz.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Stosta (26/1/17)

Spydro said:


> ...jiffy stiffy...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/1/17)

Wow, I might be a sentimental- type, but the story gave me goosebumps.
It's just awesome to be a part of a group of "strangers" that is willing to do what @Greyz and you wife did. 

I trust you will enjoy the tank as much as I enjoyed the story behind it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/1/17)

Amazing story @Stosta! And the tank...! Wow, very pretty!
@Greyz - slow clap dude!! 

"Sweetie! Seeing as my birthday's coming up, I have an idea...."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (26/1/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (26/1/17)

Stosta said:


> So there is a bit of a story behind this one, but I will give you guys the short version to help bring down your data costs! But it is still something special to me and hence me wanting to start it on a new thread. Once I have got my bit out the way, I thought it might be cool if you guys also share what has been your favourite vape-mail so far, for whatever reason.
> 
> A long time ago, Fumytech released a tank that I saw and fell in love with. The Navigator. I went out of my way to get one, creating an account with them, only to find out that they were Limited Edition, and way out of my budget. I sucked it up and moved on, and stayed away from their news because I knew it would upset me not having one.
> 
> ...


You're forgiven. . @Greyz , that was a huge gesture of friendship on part. Big round of applause.
@Stosta enjoy buddy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/17)

Great stort bud !
Packaging looks the business.
Wish you many happy vapes on your new baby bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (26/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Great stort bud !
> Packaging looks the business.
> Wish you many happy vapes on your new baby bud.


This one is the business....

http://www.fumy-tech.com/gb/atomizers/199-navigator-luxos

I mean really, tell me that thing isn't ama-zing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/17)

Stosta said:


> This one is the business....
> 
> http://www.fumy-tech.com/gb/atomizers/199-navigator-luxos
> 
> I mean really, tell me that thing isn't ama-zing?



Nice bud.
I like this one alot...

http://www.fumy-tech.com/gb/atomizers/158-dragan-ball

Im a sucker for Dragonball 

Back in the good easy days i had to be home by 3 i think it was switch on SABC 2 the show was called Tube i think and wait for my DB to start...

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Greyz (26/1/17)

Stosta said:


> So there is a bit of a story behind this one, but I will give you guys the short version to help bring down your data costs! But it is still something special to me and hence me wanting to start it on a new thread. Once I have got my bit out the way, I thought it might be cool if you guys also share what has been your favourite vape-mail so far, for whatever reason.
> 
> A long time ago, Fumytech released a tank that I saw and fell in love with. The Navigator. I went out of my way to get one, creating an account with them, only to find out that they were Limited Edition, and way out of my budget. I sucked it up and moved on, and stayed away from their news because I knew it would upset me not having one.
> 
> ...



It was only a pleasure @Stosta! When Lucille sent me that email I was only too happy to be a part of her devious plan to surprise you. The plan was to give you the tank as a Xmas present but as you know things didn't quite pan out as expected. After many delays and a month late, to the day, I finally collected it from the Bluff PO.

If anyone deserves the applause her it's your wife, she's the real MVP in this whole story. I mean just imagine being a 20 something year old white female having to collude with a bruin owe in a dodgy black car    
Not even he best screenwriters can make this stuff up if they tried!

Thank you for the surprise tobacco juices you sent with your driver. I haven't vaped any yet but just the smell of them has already inspired a few DIY ideas. 

PS: For those those don't know Matt and are Apartheid brothers. We from a land where a ginger Viking and bruin owe can be brothers, Vape bro's 4 life #bromance    

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------

